# If you had a benign tumor in breast would you remove it?



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry if this question is TMI...


I have one and my one of my doctors advised me to remove it since it would grow every time I had a period. (It's a fibroadenoma). Two of the other doctors I went to told me its removal was optional and up to my discretion. Sometimes it does hurt but I think its because of its location + its existence makes me nervous, which is why sometimes I wish to have it removed.

The reason I dont want to remove it is because of surgery and my fear of it. Plus scarring. 

If you were in my position what would you do?


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Well, I would remove it. No matter if it's benign. Knowing I have something not natural inside my breast would drive me crazy. Removing it would make me feel clean for some reason.

You should take the decision you want, I don't think it's a dangerous surgery but do wants make you feel more safe.


----------



## sink (May 21, 2014)

Considering the fact they said it'll keep growing, it would probably be best to take it out now before it gets any bigger. But keep in mind that upon removal there's still a chance of another (or more) growing back in its place.

Having said that, you can definitely live with it, but have to monitor it to see if the size alters at any time. You'd have to have regular doctor's appointments so they can check for that as well. It's good that you're seeking out a second opinion from different doctors. If you decide against the surgery, you can always reconsider it and accept it at a later time if you've changed your mind in the future.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

If there is a chance that it could be a danger to your life - even if not immediate danger, but will most likely become dangerous later - then please think about how important your life is, not only to you but to your family and friends. People will love you just as much either way.

Take care, and sorry to hear that you have to make such a decision.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

sink said:


> Considering the fact they said it'll keep growing, it would probably be best to take it out now before it gets any bigger. But keep in mind that upon removal there's still a chance of another (or more) growing back in its place.
> 
> Having said that, you can definitely live with it, but have to monitor it to see if the size alters at any time. You'd have to have regular doctor's appointments so they can check for that as well. It's good that you're seeking out a second opinion from different doctors. If you decide against the surgery, you can always reconsider it and accept it at a later time if you've changed your mind in the future.


I forgot to mention that I hate going to the check ups. They are the most humiliating and uncomfortable thing physically and mentally. That's another reason why I'm debating to get it removed.


----------



## sink (May 21, 2014)

Gossip Goat said:


> I forgot to mention that I hate going to the check ups. They are the most humiliating and uncomfortable thing physically and mentally. That's another reason why I'm debating to get it removed.


You can get used to stuff like that and be more comfortable with it over time. Especially if you can find a good doctor.

But, whichever you decide to do you should discuss it further with your doctor. Maybe think about any questions or concerns you might have ahead of time and write them down so you don't forget them. It also doesn't hurt to get more informed and read up on fibroadenomas on the internet/medical books, whichever you prefer.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

since you are young I would have it removed
a skilled surgeon will leave minimal scarring which will be very unnoticeable 
vanity has caused many premature deaths


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

sink said:


> You can get used to stuff like that and be more comfortable with it over time. Especially if you can find a good doctor.
> 
> But, whichever you decide to do you should discuss it further with your doctor. Maybe think about any questions or concerns you might have ahead of time and write them down so you don't forget them. It also doesn't hurt to get more informed and read up on fibroadenomas on the internet/medical books, whichever you prefer.


I had a really good, wonderful doctor who was insanely gentle. Sadly he was battling cancer and passed away around a year ago. He was legitimately an angel. I've read articles about fibroadenomas when I got the diagnosis to ease my nerves and I know they aren't malignant. Another of my reasons is that, that particular area is like so tender now. I don't even like to have my arm touch it. It's mostly psychological. I'm always so nervous of someone elbowing me there.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

vinniebob said:


> since you are young I would have it removed
> a skilled surgeon will leave minimal scarring which will be very unnoticeable
> vanity has caused many premature deaths


Scarring is of lower concerns. I'm worried about the anaesthesia, I've had minor surgery before on my foot but I was awake and reacted badly to it. Also being completely naked while getting surgery is something that's unsettling, even though I know these people are professionals.

The process of preparing for the surgery would also drive me insane, because it starts 1-2 days before the actual surgery.


----------



## Shale (Jan 17, 2012)

Without a doubt, yes.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Gossip Goat said:


> Scarring is of lower concerns. I'm worried about the anaesthesia, I've had minor surgery before but I was awake and reacted badly to it. Also being completely naked while getting surgery is something that's unsettling, even though I know these people are professionals.


I have been knocked out and naked several times [ no not when I was in boy scouts]
ive had 3 colonoscopy's and 3 endoscopy's and my 1st time a little nervous 
but the sedative they give you makes it worth it, when you come to all the stress is gone
besides having this done now might save you future major complications


----------



## sink (May 21, 2014)

Don't worry about the doctors seeing you naked. Believe me they see naked people every day, they won't treat you with any disrespect in the OR. As far as anesthesia goes, you might feel nauseous or dizzy when you wake up, but nothing to really be concerned about. Having anxiety before any surgery is completely normal and after you're done with it you'll probably find it silly that you were nervous in the first place. Or at least that's how it always was for me.


----------



## Daniellekk (Dec 15, 2014)

I would remove it straight away, but I have a lot of faith in the surgeons around here. Talk it over with your doctors some more, and googling always help. Personally, I think keeping it is too big a risk. 

Good luck!


----------



## Coopsickle (Sep 12, 2014)

I had a lump removed last year, it grew to the size of an egg in about a month and they were worried so after a mammogram and a few big needles stuck into my breast, they decided they want to remove it to make sure that it wasn't anything nasty. 

The operation was about an hour, having the anesthetic was fine, I didn't really notice. The incision was made around my areola (on the under side about an inch long following the curve around), there is the tiniest of silver lines around it but unless you were really giving it a good going over, you wouldn't notice it. It didn't hurt, the only thing that bothered me was that I took about a week to get over the anesthetic, I felt like the walking dead (although less walking as I was so tired!). As for the whole being naked in front of them thing, they wont have you fully uncovered, I wore a pair of gym shorts under my gown, and having your breasts out is something that will always feel a bit uncomfortable but if it for your health, I hardly think a bit of embarrassment is a great sacrifice. 

You will be fine.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I would remove it. I want to live.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Remove it and get it over and done with.

It's like Wisdom Teeth,
You don't HAVE to remove it,
But for the short term that it hurts, 
The long term rewards are much more


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I would get my breasts removed no matter what. Heck, I'd use it as an excuse to remove my breasts. I hate being a woman.


----------



## TurtleQueen (Nov 8, 2014)

I would probably remove it. If it already hurts sometimes now, it's probably going to hurt more if it gets bigger. I don't know much about breast tumors or your particular kind of tumor, but I know that sometimes doctors are concerned if a mole could start to get bigger and develop cancer. If you're unsure of the risk of developing cancer from your tumor, it would be a good idea to discuss that issue with your doctor. I would definitely remove a tumor if it could become cancerous later in life. In terms of scarring, health is always more important than vanity.

I can understand your concerns about being naked during the surgery. Some normal interactions at a doctor's office can feel very invasive to me and make me worried about how I will be judged. I think that you should discuss the anesthesia issue with your doctor if you feel anxious about getting the surgery and definitely mention it if you are concerned that the anesthesia will not work well on you.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Gossip Goat said:


> I had a really good, wonderful doctor who was insanely gentle. Sadly he was battling cancer and passed away around a year ago. He was legitimately an angel. I've read articles about fibroadenomas when I got the diagnosis to ease my nerves and I know they aren't malignant. Another of my reasons is that, that particular area is like so tender now. I don't even like to have my arm touch it. It's mostly psychological. I'm always so nervous of someone elbowing me there.


All the more reason to have it removed. You'll be sleeping when they do it, so you won't feel a thing during the procedure, and the pain will likely lessen a great deal when it's removed.

It just seems as if there's only upsides to having it removed. Scars fade into nearly nothing, and are kinda cool. Like this thin, silvery sheen. I dunno. Don't get caught up on appearances for obvious reasons. Mainly, that we're all moving in the direction of old, wrinkly, and decrepit anyways, and when that time comes, you probably won't even remember your scar. roud:


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

Depends how much it hurts.
I'm a big wimp when it comes to operations and needles and stuff like that, I probably wouldn't, unless there was enough concern that it could turn into something nasty.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

If it did not cause me any pain or hinder me in life in any way, I'd not worry about it. Tumors go away on their own if the body is healthy. You don't need to pay a doctor thousands of dollars to cut you open. Of course _they _would advise that.

Also, I know you said you're worried about the scar. I assume you would be worried for vanity reasons. If you think the scar will make you less attractive to men, please do not think that way. If a woman was kind enough to allow me vision of her breasts, I would not give two shits about some rinky dink scar on them. Even if it was a large scar I would not care at all. Also a scar could be kind of hot depending on your personality. If you're kind of edgy a scar would look pretty badass. Just sayin'


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I've heard fibroadenomas sometimes disintegrate but I've had mine for 3 years (Or atleast its been 3 yrs since I found it).

It doesnt cause me pain per se, its never to the touch just as if nerves were acting up. It never happens in the other side. I do get it under my armpit as well. Always on the side where the fibroadenoma lays.

Also its not just 1 fibro its 2, I don't remember well but they are either conjoined or very near each other.

I think I will get it removed...

Besides I always am afraid of being elbowed there....


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm in a similar situation, but it is in my knee. I have PVNS (Pigmented villonodular synovitis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), the tumour is located within my pes anserine bursa. Had it just over a year, kept it in for now. I'm going for an MRI scan in February again, if it grows or I get pain it is to come straight out.

Is it noticeable if you wear a top showing cleavage, or topless, or only if you feel for it? If it is the first I'd think about getting it removed, if the latter then I wouldn't be in a rush unless it gets uncomfortable.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

simonhowes said:


> I'm in a similar situation, but it is in my knee. I have PVNS (Pigmented villonodular synovitis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), the tumour is located within my pes anserine bursa. Had it just over a year, kept it in for now. I'm going for an MRI scan in February again, if it grows or I get pain it is to come straight out.
> 
> Is it noticeable if you wear a top showing cleavage, or topless, or only if you feel for it? If it is the first I'd think about getting it removed, if the latter then I wouldn't be in a rush unless it gets uncomfortable.


Its not noticeable because its to the side and its a little smaller than the size of a ping pong ball. But sometimes it does hurt but I don't know if that's due to it hitting a nerve or something.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Definitely do it.Surgery can't be too complicated and scarring is no worse than having that thing inside.


----------

